# Where do aponogeton bulbs come from?



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Curious about this. How does an aponogeton form a bulb? Same as tulips? I see some are propogated by pollination. Does the new seedling develop a bulb over a period of time?


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

My walmart apongetons all made plantlets on stems that eventually got a little bulb and grew on their own. Didn't take long for the little bulge of the bulb.
I imagine a real big one might be able to be sliced into smaller pieces, would just have to get the growth "eyes" like on a potato or iris.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Where do Aponogeton bulbs come from?

Well, when two Aponogetons love each other very much... :mrgreen:

It depends. A lot of the commercially distributed Aponogetons are made by tissue culture. In the wild, however, as the seeds grow and take in nutrients, they form a bulb for storage.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

My _Aponogeton undulatus_ 'Dwarf & Variegated' reproduces just like Sue's description: a stiff stem will come up and little nodules will form along it that eventually sprout little leaves; at which point, you sever, plant, and it becomes a brand new plant. The entire cycle occurs under water. :shock: No flower, nothing. It's so peculiar. :? Reminds me of how the Alliums produce bulblets from the tens of florets on its "flower"; but at least the Alliums produce a flower whereas I've never seen an inflorescence from my Aponogeton.


----------



## plantdude (Apr 13, 2004)

if i got a flower shoot growing right now, should i leave it alone even after it starts to die off so seeds can be formed then??? the flower shoot is about 5 inches long now. first time my plants had flowers!!! not including my swords :?


----------

